# What Are Your Thoughts On Circumcision For Males?



## Lon (Jun 29, 2015)

This has been an on going argument and debate with my family members. since the birth of the most recent male great grand child.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2015)

Yours or mine?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with the subject. I actually raised the question on another forum and no one seemed offended in the least. As I recall there weren't even any cheap shot jokes which disappointed me a little. It really has become a controversial issue which people feel strongly about. I recall seeing a u tube clip of the late Christopher Hitchens expressing his utter abhorrence of the practice which marked the one occasion in which I disagreed with his views.

When one has a circumcised penis one comes to think that that is how they should look. Not a very persuasive argument I'll admit. But later in the thread I'll offer additional reasons....assuming there is a thread.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

I think it's unnecessary, and wouldn't do it to my baby.  http://www.intactamerica.org/learnmore


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

It was pretty much standard practice in Australia when my son was born. 
In a hot climate there are health and hygiene benefits. 
Only later did the practice become controversial.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2015)

I'me always glad that it was done to me when I was born and not later on.  My only children ( Identical twin boys) also had it done @ birth.

I've always felt I could keep "it" cleaner down there.

I've seen uncircumsized men  when I was in the military and they sure  looked different.

I had a cousin who had it done when he was in his mid 30s.  Let me tell you.....he was sorry he waited that long.

I'm with the Jewish guys on this issue.  (Anybody see the Seinfeld episode about the Rabbi doing his job?  Hilarious.)


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

Before the link between the human papilloma virus was found and a vaccine developed there were advantages for women too. Women whose husbands were circumcised had lower rates of cervical cancer. Nuns had even less.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

Although you hear arguments on both sides as to whether circumcision improves or hinders a man's ****** enjoyment. Several studies I read about suggested nothing conclusive either way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Before the link between the human papilloma virus was found and a vaccine developed there were advantages for women too.



This article states no relation between circumcision and HPV.  http://intactnews.org/node/119/1314...infection-rct-data-039inflated039-study-finds


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

The World Health Organization working primarily in Africa has done studies that show a pronounced reduction in the heterosexual transmission of HIV by circumcised men and advocates the circumcision of adult men to reduce the spread of HIV.

http://www.who.int/hiv/topics/malecircumcision/en/


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 29, 2015)

Lon said:


> What Are Your Thoughts On Circumcision For Males?



My thoughts?  Who's idea was this anyway?  :sulkiness:


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think this is the wrong forum to ask that question.  Just my opinion.



Many of us are grand parents Jim and are asked by our children and other family members about the newest new baby boy and should he be circumsized. This is really not the wrong Form for discussion and does not require a medical opinion since the pros and cons go both ways with the medical community.


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2015)

Nothing like good personal hygiene taught at an early age for cut as well as uncut males,& females as well.

It's interesting that Norway Sweden, Denmark and many other countries have never embraced circumcision. Circumcisions genesis is Religion based not medical.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2015)

I really didn't have a say in the matter. It just was something that was done to male children. Both my boys had this procedure.

And now the joke: I use to work in the hospital circumcision dept. it paid $50.00 a week, plus tips.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2015)

The Brits aren't big into circumcision either. When my son was born over thirty years ago, I had to fight to keep him uncut. He reports that half of the males in his age group are circumcised. Now, in most hospitals in Canada, one must request it in order to have a baby's foreskin removed. As far as I am concerned, it is a form of unnecessary genital mutilation, and it creeps me out.


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2015)

I heard that there is a hospital that saves the foreskins and makes men's wallets from them. When you stroke the wallet it turns into an overnighter.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> This article states no relation between circumcision and HPV.  http://intactnews.org/node/119/1314...infection-rct-data-039inflated039-study-finds



Scientific American has an article addressing this question.

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...male-circumcision-and-female-cervical-cancer/


----------



## ossian (Jul 29, 2016)

It is not common in the UK. So you can add us to the list above!

Personally, I see no need for it at all. I do no think that climate or hygene has anything to do with it. It can get pretty hot and sweaty down there in centrally heated accommodation just as much as it does in high outdoor temperatures. And as far as hygene goes........ well, I think we can kinda guess what simple effort is required to keep it clean below the skin.

As for appearance. If it is uncommon in your society, then it is probably quite popular. But then again, if it is common, then I guess the opposite applies. Whatever the reason, I think you should just leave little boys alone unless there is a medical need for surgery.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 29, 2016)

I had circumcision and 'the snip' about 18 years ago. But then we separated, so never really got the chance to discover if it improved my sex life and I've never been with another woman since!

I had the circumcision because of a reoccurring infection.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 29, 2016)

I regard it as little other than mutilation of children who have no say in the matter.


----------



## Carla (Jul 29, 2016)

Parents should decide prior to birth. Read, speak to a physician and ask questions if there is something specific you need to know. This would be a personal issue in my family, not open for discussion amongst relatives. I never asked my son and his wife when their first born was a boy.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> I had circumcision and 'the snip' about 18 years ago. But then we separated, so never really got the chance to discover if it improved my sex life and I've never been with another woman since



If you're talking about_ the snip_ I guarantee that it's not going to improve your sex life!  As for the circumcision- really couldn't say, but I'd guess by now that the women in your high school graduating class are not going to be shocked, either way.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2016)

Now that immunisation for HPV of both teenage boys and girls is routine in Australia, the question of medical advantage is now rather irrelevant.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 29, 2016)

My sons were born in the mid-80's -early 90's. The seventies were the end of the hippie dippie back to nature movement. But I had read a lot both pro and against the procedure. Finally I talked to the pediatricians office. Overall consensus seemed to be that they felt that painful urinary infections were more common with uhem...intact...boys. Also the idea it's much less traumatizing as a newborn compared to an older child or adult. But from what I understand it's still more common in the US than anywhere else.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I regard it as little other than mutilation of children who have no say in the matter.


Agreed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmmmm.  I've never really given it a lot of thought.  I've been with more men who were circumcised than not and didn't notice any difference in having sex as a female.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 30, 2016)

When I had my two sons,  there was never any question..  Boys were circumcised several days after birth.. and that was that.  So I of course signed the consent

Years later when I went into nursing, I had the opportunity to watch a circumcision during my OB rotation.  I would have never had my boys circumcised had I witnessed that before.

In reality.. the foreskin has a purpose..  There really is only a small percentage of men that deal with recurrent infections and need the procedure done later in life.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2016)

Some people claim that foreskins are fun
And keep the 'muzzle' on the gun.
But many doctors do declare:
'It's healthier with the glans laid bare'
So, mum & dad, we say to you,
You must decide what's best to do,
Your son will benefit throughout his life,
As, incidentally, will his wife;
If you make the choice that's always wise
and do decide to circumcise.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 30, 2016)

Have had both and really didn't notice that much difference    :bowknot:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 30, 2016)

I had an uncle who had to have it done as an adult and even as a woman it makes ya wince...Far from a prude, but I honestly can't recall any gentlemen who were um...intact...maybe for the later boomers in the US it was just routine?


----------



## IKE (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm uncut and so is my 41 year old son......I've never had any problems with cleanliness or sex and as far as I know neither has he.

Although outlawed I understand that in some countries the procedure is still being practiced but IMO female circumcision is barbaric and is nothing more than genital mutilation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm uncut and so is my 41 year old son......I've never had any problems with cleanliness or sex and as far as I know neither has he.
> 
> Although outlawed I understand that in some countries the procedure is still being practiced but IMO female circumcision is barbaric and is nothing more than genital mutilation.



 Yes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I had an uncle who had to have it done as an adult and even as a woman it makes ya wince...Far from a prude, but I honestly can't recall any gentlemen who were um...intact...maybe for the later boomers in the US it was just routine?


Yes, I think it was routine in the US.  I've never asked my brothers if they were circumsized.  The subject just never came up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm uncut and so is my 41 year old son......I've never had any problems with cleanliness or sex and as far as I know neither has he.
> 
> Although outlawed I understand that in some countries the procedure is still being practiced but IMO female circumcision is barbaric and is nothing more than genital mutilation.


I've heard of that female circumcision and it makes me wince!  Eeee gads!!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 31, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I've heard of that female circumcision and it makes me wince!  Eeee gads!!



It's a completely different thing with drastically different purpose than what it is meant to be done for males.  Pure cruelty and to keep women impotent, submissive, castrated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2016)

AprilT said:


> It's a completely different thing with drastically different purpose than what it is meant to be done for males.  Pure cruelty and to keep women impotent, submissive, castrated.


You are right on.  That is a very very cruel thing to do to a woman.  I wonder if male circumcision effects a male sexually?


----------



## Eric (Jul 31, 2016)

Uncut and like IKE I have no problems with anything including sex in fact the sex might be even better


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 31, 2016)

Ruthanne, if you ever want to research something that will give you nightmares look up female circumcision. There just is no comparison to the male procedure unless you were making the boy a eunuch. But sadly in Somalia, Egypt, and surrounding countries it's still very common.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Ruthanne, if you ever want to research something that will give you nightmares look up female circumcision. There just is no comparison to the male procedure unless you were making the boy a eunuch. But sadly in Somalia, Egypt, and surrounding countries it's still very common.


I have read about it many years ago where they actually remove the clitoris!!  OMG! And they sew up a lot of the area (vulvas) to stop the female from having sensations, horrible.  They do it in many parts of Africa, too, I believe.:blue:


----------



## ossian (Aug 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Ruthanne, if you ever want to research something that will give you nightmares look up female circumcision. There just is no comparison to the male procedure unless you were making the boy a eunuch. But sadly in Somalia, Egypt, and surrounding countries it's still very common.


I think that it has also been carried into western countries too. I thought that there were concerns that it was a problem in London?


----------



## happytime (Aug 2, 2016)

Your quite the hurmorous one aren't you Falcon. Do you still smoke? Just curious


----------



## happytime (Aug 2, 2016)

Ruthanne what is woman circumcision ,I've never heard of that. For men I've not seen where it makes a difference
sexually anyway. Actually any other way either I've dated both, just sayin. Never mine Ruthanne, I just Goggled
it ........all I can say is 'OUCH'' AN WHY....


----------



## wasserball (Feb 6, 2017)

Circumcision is a family tradition and it is still the norm for newborns in the USA, particularly, the Caucasians.  Those who are against circumcision should redirect their energy to spending more time in raising their children instead of worrying about what other parents have decided to do.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2017)

It is becoming uncommon in Canada among large segments of the population. I certainly refused to have my son done when he was a baby.


----------

